# Cell phone lens suggestion



## retrica (Mar 4, 2016)

Is there someone have invested a lot in getting several lenses for your phone, and have more tips or experience to select a high cost performance cell phone lens. I love my oneplus2 photos, good for landscape and architecture,so it is definitely exciting to take all kinds photos.
These are my search results, Neewer 3-in-1 Clip-on Lens Kit 
Mozeat Lens 3 in 1 Clip-On Cell Phone Camera Lens Kit , hope give me some ideas, and welcome to suggest other products, any detail would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## compur (Mar 4, 2016)

Try one of these:
Link: http://facweb.cs.depaul.edu/sgrais/images/cameraphone/cameraphone.jpg


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 4, 2016)

The Moment Lenses are the best quality mobile phone lenes you can get.  
Moment - World’s Best Case and Lenses for Mobile Photography

Top quality glass and best mobile lens mounting system out there. They also have a a nice case with a built in shutter button.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 5, 2016)

You said high cost performance.


----------



## thebestwithin (Mar 6, 2016)

Light Guru said:


> The Moment Lenses are the best quality mobile phone lenes you can get.
> Moment - World’s Best Case and Lenses for Mobile Photography
> 
> Top quality glass and best mobile lens mounting system out there. They also have a a nice case with a built in shutter button.



Agreed! And if you are looking for something to take macro photos on your cell phone, this kickstarter looks pretty promising: Tiny Lens- Turn Your Phone into a Microscope!

I just backed them, after all its only $8!


----------



## retrica (Mar 6, 2016)

compur said:


> Try one of these:
> Link: http://facweb.cs.depaul.edu/sgrais/images/cameraphone/cameraphone.jpg


wit


----------



## retrica (Mar 6, 2016)

Light Guru said:


> The Moment Lenses are the best quality mobile phone lenes you can get.
> Moment - World’s Best Case and Lenses for Mobile Photography
> 
> Top quality glass and best mobile lens mounting system out there. They also have a a nice case with a built in shutter button.


okay, thank you, i'll think about this.


----------



## retrica (Mar 7, 2016)

nerwin said:


> View attachment 117187
> 
> You said high cost performance.


definitely high


----------



## Watchful (Mar 20, 2016)

Exo
These use Zeiss lenses, the same manufacturer that made the lenses used in the Lord of the Rings movies by Peter Jackson.


----------



## plugsnpixels (Jan 4, 2017)

I was in Walmart today and noticed 2 different offerings from tzumi, first a 3-lens fisheye/macro/wide set and second a 8x fixed telephoto.

I've seen these online and thought they were clever. So I grabbed one for just under $15, safe in the knowledge I could return it ;-)

Since it gets dark early and it's still dark, I did some quick shots in the kitchen:

•iPhone 6 with native lens at widest zoom setting
•iPhone 6 with native lens at full zoom
•Smart Lens+iPhone wide setting
•Smart Lens+iPhone full zoom

Here are my impressions:

Clipping the lens on an iPhone is a bit dorky because the iPhone's lens is so close to the edge, and you have to place it just right to minimize vignetting.

The Smart Lens has a manual focus adjustment, which is fun to use while at the same time the iPhone is trying to focus automatically.

It seems the iPhone's maximum zoom is 8x, since it matches the native magnification of the Smart Lens. But the iPhone pixelates badly at this zoom level, while the Smart Lens doesn't (but the Smart Lens has severe pincushioning). I’m not sure if this is progress or not! Maybe somewhat.

So! I'll play with this thing in the light tomorrow and decide if it's worth keeping. I can't see carrying the Smart Lens around without some sort of camera or carry bag (I don't always have a shirt pocket), but if I'm going to do that, I might as well bring the DSLR and 75-300 along...

I'm curious to know if anyone else has tried this thing.

PS: Holding the Canon zoom in front of the iPhone lens is not an option, ha!


----------



## vin88 (Feb 14, 2018)

retrica said:


> Is there someone have invested a lot in getting several lenses for your phone, and have more tips or experience to select a high cost performance cell phone lens. I love my oneplus2 photos, good for landscape and architecture,so it is definitely exciting to take all kinds photos.
> These are my search results, Neewer 3-in-1 Clip-on Lens Kit
> Mozeat Lens 3 in 1 Clip-On Cell Phone Camera Lens Kit , hope give me some ideas, and welcome to suggest other products, any detail would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


     Nokia in Finnland,  some years ago,  invented a cell phone that accepted a Nikon lens ( like one for  the F 2) I was able to down load the spec.s,  but it was banned from import by U S  manufactures (silenced.), much like kodac banning 100 ft. rolls of Fugi color film,  vin


----------

